# Borderlands 2 ohne Cel Shading, besser Texturen und mehr !



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. September 2012)

Grüße,

kaum ist Borderlands 2 auf dem Markt schon gibt es die ersten Tweaks für das Spiel. Aus Skyrim ist bekannt, dass die Ini überarbeitet werden kann. Auch in denn RPG Spiele Borderlands 2 ist das möglich. Zwar nicht ganz so umfangreich wie in Skyrim aber genau so effektiv. Das ganze ist auch noch so einfach wie in Skrim und Co.

Folgendes ist möglich: 

Abschalten der Start-Clips


 Deaktivieren des framerate smoothing
abschalten der schwarzen Linien
Cel-Shading abschalten
Performance Boots
Texturauflösungen erhöhen
etc.
_*Wichtig:*_
*Speichert erst die ini Datei bevor ihr etwas ändert. Das gleiche gilt für die Save-Games die auch erst einmal sichern dann könnt ihr ohne Gefahren alles ändern.
Unter C:\Users\%USERNAME%\Documents\My Games\Borderlands 2\WillowGame\SaveData\ finde ihr euer Save-Games.* 

Das ganze ist echt einfach: Dazu ruft man die Ini-Datei auf die man unter: _C:\Users\%USERNAME%\Documents\My Games\Borderlands 2\WillowGame\Config\WillowEngine.ini_ findet, öffnet jene per Editor und dann einfach die neuen Werte eintragen. 

Um die schwarzen Linien abzuschalten einfach _DefaultPostProcessName=WillowEngineMaterials.WillowScenePostProcess_ suchen und in _WillowEngineMaterials.RyanScenePostProcess_ ändern und schon sind sie aus. Bei dem Rest geht meist auch so vonstatten.

Hier mal ein Vergleichs Bilder:

*Vorher:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nacher:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bilder sind auf 1680x1050 mit 4xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF und alles andere ist max und das FOV ist auf 110 dazu habe ich noch die Texturenauflösung auf 2048 gesetzt. 
Der Unterschied ist hier doch sehr deutlich zu sehen, ich selber bin mir nicht sicher was ich besser finden soll. Zur Leistung kann ich noch nix sagen da es noch nicht getestet habe, werde ich aber vielleicht noch nachholen. 
_*
Persönlich:*_

Wie schon gesagt, ich weiß nicht was ich besser finden soll. Mal schauen wie das im Spielverlauf sich auswirkt. Dazu finde ich es sehr gut das man in dem Spiel so noch viel machen kann, was die Ini an geht. Ich bin auch auf eure Meinung und Erfahrungen gespannt und freue mich auf die Kommentare.

Ur-Quelle: 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Antialiasing - Kompatibilitätsbits - Sammelthread
Quelle: How to Improve Borderlands 2 with .ini File Tweaks | GameFront

Mfg euer CrimsoN


----------



## Nuallan (26. September 2012)

Sieht schlechter aus als vorher finde ich. Das Spiel ist halt auf Cel-Shading ausgelegt und ohne sieht es irgendwie erst recht altbacken aus. 

Und was genau wurde jetzt an den Texturen geändert? Die sind auf beiden Screens exakt gleich.


----------



## Deimos (26. September 2012)

Liegt vermutlich daran, dass es altbacken _ist_ ^^ 

Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich den Unterschied wohl feststellen kann, aber der nicht allzu gross ist - ggf. liegt das aber auch nur am Screenshot und die Auswirkung in Bewegung ist deutlich sichtbar.

Auf alle Fälle tolle Info


----------



## DarkMo (26. September 2012)

ich seh da garkeinen unterschied ><


----------



## Profikuehl (26. September 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ich seh da garkeinen unterschied ><


 
Dann würde ich mal den Optiker aufsuchen ^^ Bereits in der Thumbnail Ansicht sehe ich einige Unterschiede


----------



## DarkMo (26. September 2012)

das einzige was mir auffällt is im 2. bild nen bissl mehr bloom da im hintergrund und eventuell noch bei dem mast der "strick" is eher weis denn schwarz nu - super ^^ un sonst? alles gleich. zumindest wenn ich nich grad pixel für pixel vergleich  weil im ersten bild sehen auch die wolken anders aus im vergleich - UH! aber das is ja animiert >< is klar das sich das auf 2 screens ned gleicht. also ganz ehrlich: wo sind das unterschiede?

edit: ach diese schwarzen umrandungen sin weg? LOL na was für ein toller unterschied - omg.


----------



## Chemenu (26. September 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> das einzige was mir auffällt is im 2. bild nen bissl mehr bloom da im hintergrund und eventuell noch bei dem mast der "strick" is eher weis denn schwarz nu - super ^^ un sonst? alles gleich. zumindest wenn ich nich grad pixel für pixel vergleich  weil im ersten bild sehen auch die wolken anders aus im vergleich - UH! aber das is ja animiert >< is klar das sich das auf 2 screens ned gleicht. also ganz ehrlich: wo sind das unterschiede?
> 
> edit: ach diese schwarzen umrandungen sin weg? LOL na was für ein toller unterschied - omg.


 
Auch schon gemerkt?  Lieber Finger weg vom Alkohol. 

Mir gefällt vor allem die Umgebung ohne die schwarzen Umrandungen besser.


----------



## Junky90 (26. September 2012)

Wenn man die schwarzen Linien abschaltet entsteht aber ein massives Problem mit Depth of Field ! Da wird dann plötzlich ALLES weich gezeichnet. Würde wirklich sehr gerne auf die schwarzen Linien verzichten, so wie ich es auch schon beim ersten Teil getan hab, aber der Bug mit dem Depth of Field der dann entsteht macht das Spiel unspielbar ! Kann mir da einer helfen ? Möchte jetzt nicht unbedingt das Depth of Field abschalten müssen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. September 2012)

Depth of Field nervt mich eh immer daher hatte ich es auch aus geschallten.

Ich werde mal versuchen ein kleines Video zu drehen !


----------



## MonKAY (26. September 2012)

Geht auch wieder 3rd Person wie im ersten Teil?


----------



## blaidd (26. September 2012)

Bei den Texturen seh ich auch absolut keinen Unterschied, würd mich auch wundern, schließlich veränderst du nur die Maximalauflösung... (die ist meines Wissens aber noch weiter unten in der .ini beim Texturstreaming auf 4096 definiert). Oder du bläst kleinere Texturen auf 2048 auf, was neben Rechenaufwand auch VRam kostet, und qualitativ absolut nichts bringt... Die Entfernung von der schwarzen Umrandung ist sicher Geschmackssache, mir gefällt die Comicgrafik besser mit.

Ein paar Tweaks von mir (DoF zum besseren Vergleich mal deaktiviert):

Was in Sachen Texturqualität aber was bringt, ist das LOD zu verändern:

Links: LOD 0, rechts LOD -1 (beim LOD -1 ist außerdem SMAA noch nicht aktiv, braucht beim Start immer ein paar Sekunden, bevor es wirkt und ich hab zu schnell auf die Screenshottaste gehämmert)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Unterschied ist schon recht deutlich, gut zu sehen an der Grastextur in der Bildmitte und an den Felsen. Nachteil dabei ist, neben dem theoretisch erhöhten VRam-Verbrauch (der bei mir aber kaum meßbar ist) vor allem Pixelflimmern der schärferen Texturen. Ich hab auch schon LOD -2 versucht, da ist es noch deutlicher, allerdings würde man bei den Vergleichsbildern hier keinen Unterschied sehen, fällt erst ganz weit in der Ferne auf. Probier vielleicht mal -1.2 oder -1.5, sieht schon nett aus, wenn die entferntesten Texturen auch noch superscharf sind.


Außerdem kann man noch die Schattenauflösung erhöhen, bringt auch deutliche Verbesserungen:

Links: Shadows 2K max, 1K min.   Rechts: 4K max, 2K min.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem erhöhen kann man noch die Schatten die über die gesamte Szene gelegt werden (also nicht die dynamischen, sondern die, die beispielsweise die Berge schattieren)... Dafür hab ich jetzt grad keine Bilder, liefer ich auf Wunsch nach.

Um das Textur-LOD zu verändern, können Radeon-User die neueste PreRelease-Version von RadeonPro verwenden, da gibt's auch noch ein paar nette andere Tweaks wie zuschaltbares SMAA oder dynamischen Vsync (beides sehr zu empfehlen).
Nvidia-User können das meines Wissens im Tuner machen (minus SMAA).

Die Schatten kann man mit folgenden Einträgen in der WillowEngine.ini beeinflussen:

(4K-Shadows)
MinShadowResolution=2048
MinPreShadowResolution=8
MaxShadowResolution=4096

Hiermit kann man die Level-Shadowmap verändern (Standart 2048):
MaxWholeSceneDominantShadowResolution=4092

Mit diesen Einträgen müßte man die Übergänge von High-zu LowRes-Schatten verbessern könnnen (hab ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert)
ShadowFadeResolution=128
PreShadowFadeResolution=16
ShadowFadeExponent=0.250000


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. September 2012)

Was mehr bringt als die LOD anpassung ist die SweetFX mod die macht das ganze viel schärfer!


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. September 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Was mehr bringt als die LOD anpassung ist die SweetFX mod die macht das ganze viel schärfer!


 
Wo gibts die?


----------



## blaidd (26. September 2012)

Jo, kenn ich, ist ein Sharpening-PostProcess-Shader drin, Problem dabei ist, daß man es schnell mit der Schärfe übertreibt, dadurch (Schärfe-)Artefakte entstehen können: auffällig bei starken Kontrasten, z.B. beim Augen-Lidschattenübergang der bei mir weich ist, könnten bei zu starker Schärfung flimmernde Pixel auftreten. 

Und außerdem wirkt das dem AntiAliasing entgegen: Die vom AA (in meinem Fall DownSampling+SMAA) weichgezeichneten (farbangepassten) Pixel werden durch den Schärfefilter wieder stärker hervorgehoben und beginnen wieder zu flimmern. Schlimmstenfalls wäre zwischen den schwarzen Cellshade-Linien und dem Hintergrund sogar noch ein heller Kontraststreifen. Zwar könnte es sein, das SMAA wiederrum erst danach wirkt, (das Downsampling sowieso) aber ständig ein Bild zu schärfen und wieder glattzubügeln bringt am Ende eher keinen Qualitätsgewinn. Außerdem sind die Texturen in der Ferne eben nur scharfgezeichete  LowRes-Mipmaps, mit angepasstem LOD sind sie tatsächlich höher  aufgelöst. 

Ich bleib bei DS, SMAA und LOD-Anpassung..


----------



## GTA 3 (26. September 2012)

Boderlands ohne Cellshading ist wie Nutella ohne Brot.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. September 2012)

utella ohne Brot geht immer 

blaidd@

Bei BL2 geht das ganz aber denn ich nutze die mod ja. Und habe keinen Fehler sonst was gesehen oder was gesehen was net passt.

Mit SweetFX Mod 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne Mod



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bilder würde mit 4xSGSSAA gemacht 

Ohne überarbeite Ini datei und SGSSAA sieht man mehr denn unterschied deutschlicher


----------



## blaidd (27. September 2012)

Den meisten Texturen bekommt das auf den ersten Blick tatsächlich ganz gut, vor allem im Hintergrund wirken sie deutlich detaillierter. In der mittleren Entfernung dagegen (z.B. Felsen) hast du schon jede Menge Artefakte...da sieht man auch gut, daß die Textur nicht besser aufgelöste ist. Ebenso am Boot, überall wo stärkere Kontraste sind, erscheinen die nach dem Sharpening viel deutlicher, während der Rest schwammig bleibt... flimmert wahrscheinlich auch in Bewegung. Um die Kanten (an der Waffe gut zu sehen), sieht man den Effekt des reduzierten AAs schon etwas, hättest du jetzt noch die Cell-Shading-Linien drin, wär's wahrscheinlich richtig heftig...

Einiges davon wird sicher durch die Jpg-Komprimierung noch hervorgehoben, mir ist das aber schon zuviel, vor allem die starken Kontraste zwischen hellen und dunklen Farben stören mich. Vergleich das mal mit den Bildern von mir, da treten im Hintergrund weder die dunklen noch die hellen Farben so krass hervor, die Textur wird einfach schärfer und gewinnt gleichmäßig an Details. Allerdings gibt's ebenfalls leichtes Pixelflimmern, dürfte aber entspannter sein, weil eben feinere Kontraste... und das Scharfzeichnen meiner so schön geglätteter Kanten würd mir auch auf den Keks gehen...  Außerdem kriegt das Bild einen Gelbstich  (könnt aber auch ein Sepia-ColorFilter-Rest im Shader sein, der basiert doch auf dem FXAA-Injector oder?) 

LOD erhöhen kostet außerdem wahrscheinlich kaum mehr als ein kontrastbasierter Vollbild-Shader, einzig die VRam-Belegung könnt ein bisschen höher sein... Aber Borderlands 2 ist da sehr bescheiden, ich hab mit DS, HighRes-Schatten und LOD-Anpassung kaum mehr als ein Gigabyte Belegung...

[EDIT:]

Mal ein Vergleich, Downsampling ist aus, sonst bemerkt man den Schärfefilter fast gar nicht, eben weil danach wieder alles weichgezeichnet wird...:

Links: SweetFX, rechts: LOD-Anpassung (-1).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ziemlich krass fällt halt auf, wie das Scharfzeichnen gegen das AA ankämpft, ich hab jetzt natürlich kein MSAA an, was das wohl etwas mildern würde, aber der Effekt ist deutlich zu sehen... Das wird nicht nur wieder pixelig, sondern auch noch unsauber. Dazu kommt, das die Texturen mit LOD-Anpassung trotzdem deutlich detaillierter sind, wenn man noch Down-oder SuperSampling zuschaltet, wird's sogar noch detaillierter. Dafür gibt's eben (vor allem ohne DS oder SS) etwas stärkeres Texturflimmern. Ich hab die Standart-Einstellungen von SweetFX benutzt, da könnte man sicher noch ein bisschen in Sachen Bildqualität tweaken (vor allem den unsäglichen Sepia-Filter entfernen), das Endergebnis find ich so aber deutlich schlechter. VRam-Verbrauch ist in beiden Fällen übrigens praktisch gleich (~560Mb).

Wenn man auf das Sharpening verzichtet und dafür die LOD-Anpassung benutzt, reicht SMAA im Prinzip schon aus, mit Sharpening verliert das Bild an Qualität und man braucht definitiv zusätzliches Hardware-AA, was deutlich Leistung kosten dürfte...

Bei SweetFX sind sogar zwei PPAA-Filter aktiv, nämlich SMAA+FXAA, was man beispielsweise an der Augenklappe sehen kann, man könnte als Radeon-User jetzt natürlich noch MLAA einschalten, aber ich bezweifel mal stark, daß das irgendeine Verbesserung bringt. Höchstwahrscheinlich sieht's danach noch schlechter aus und kostet obendrein noch ordentlich Leistung, da könnte nur noch Hardware-AA helfen.

Beim Haaransatz kann man auch einen der übleren Nachwirkungen vom Sharpening sehen, da gibt's eine fiese Kontrastlinie: Statt dunkel-Mittelton gibt's dunkel-hell-Mittelton. Genau andersrum ist's am Wasserfall, da gibt's statt hell-Mittelton hell-dunkel-Mittelton. In Bewegung flimmert sowas furchtbar, das Aliasing tritt noch deutlicher hervor. Hardware-AA hilft hier zwar auch etwas, im Grunde bleibt's aber eine Verschlimmbesserung, die auch noch Leistung kostet, durch's FXAA gehen außerdem auch noch Details verloren (sieht man am besten am Gesicht, Anzug)

Trotzdem, das Tool könnte gut angepasst durchaus seinen Nutzen haben, aber so ist es für mich nicht zu gebrauchen...


----------



## dangee (27. September 2012)

also von den texturen her sehe ich absolut keinen Unterschied! Cellshading ist bei BL2 hübscher 

edit: bei den letzten scrren sieht man's im hintergrund! schön!


----------



## Veriquitas (27. September 2012)

Ist immer noch Cell Shading also absoluter quatsch.


----------



## Shinchyko (27. September 2012)

Sieht ohne Celshading gleich viel besser aus finde ich  Iwi erwachsener xD


----------



## belle (28. September 2012)

Es ist echt super, dass es auch ohne die hässlichen, schwarzen Balken geht.


----------



## RaZZ (28. September 2012)

Wenn man sich erstmal an diesen Look gewöhnt,  isses echt geil.  Und ne Willkommene Abwechslung zum Realistischen Shooter Einheitsbrei.


----------



## belle (28. September 2012)

Ja, aber man kann einen Comic-Look auch ohne schwarze Ränder erzeugen, die haben in einer 3D-Polygon-Grafik nämlich nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Grey (29. September 2012)

Nur FYI die ryan post chain verändert den gesamten Look von BL2, weil eben die gesamte PostChain ausgetauscht wird. (s. hier) 

Was ihr so allgemein als "cel shading" beschreibt (was keines ist) währe dieses.


----------



## di55ection (2. Oktober 2012)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ist immer noch Cell Shading also absoluter quatsch.


 
Jetzt hab ich mich extra zum Klugscheißen angemeldet. 

Ein Forenadmin des offiziellen Forums hat mir mitgeteilt, dass die GFX-Designer immer etwas beleidigt sind, wenn man es Cel-shading nennt, da die Texturen in Borderlands von den Designern komplett handgezeichnet sind. 

Cel-Shading ist nicht (nur) diese schwarze Umrandung der Objekte in einem Spiel. Das ist ein Grafikalgorithmus, der flächige, einfarbige Schatten erzeugt, um einen comicartigen Look herzustellen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie der Name sagt geht es um shading und der Name stammt von den durchsichtigen Celluloidfolien, die man früher in Animationsfilmen für solche Effekte übereinandergelegt hat. Korrekterweise hat BL2 eigentlich mit cel-shading garnicht viel am Hut.


Und deswegen macht diese Einstellung auch nix anderes als lediglich die Umrandungsfunktion zu deaktivieren, da der Comiclook insgesamt reines Handwerk ist. 

Insofern ein bisschen mehr Respekt für die künstlerische Leistung hier, bitte


----------



## DarkMo (3. Oktober 2012)

siehste, genau DESWEGEN hab ich anfangs so blöd gefragt, wo da jetz der unterschied sein soll ^^ weil ich eben genau nach diesem effekt bzw dem fehlen davon ausschau hielt.


----------



## belle (8. Oktober 2012)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Boderlands ohne Cellshading ist wie Nutella ohne Brot.


 
Man kann ja auch Kekse statt Brot nehmen... 
Das Ryan-Postprocessing sieht eigentlich ziemlich gut aus und erhält wegen der normalen Spieltexturen dennoch den Comic-Stil.


----------

